# ziplining in Whistler



## 5399sheba (Sep 2, 2007)

We will be in Whistler at Whiski Jack at Snowbird from 9/09 to 9/16 and had wanted to do the zip line thing. Just read about accidents with Skyline at Cougar Mountain, report did say that Ziptrek Ecotours at Whistler-Blackcomb was still operating.  Has anyone taken this zip line trip?  
Will also travel to Vancouver as we will have a car, anything special we should see there?
We will be going by Clipper to Victoria from Seattle at the end of the trip and  plan to see the gardens, and will do High Tea at the Empress.  
Since I tend to get motion sickness has anyone taken ginger capsules to prevent this?  Anything else always makes me so groggy can't function for the rest of the day so thought I might give it a try.  
Any other ideas to make this trip successful would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## randyz (Sep 3, 2007)

So what kind of activities do you like? Biking, hiking, easy walk etc.. If hiking easy, moderate, hard?? 

Randy


----------



## 5399sheba (Sep 3, 2007)

We enjoy walking and easy hiking, my husband is interested in white water rafting and of course  we love to shop and eat in great restaurants.


----------



## randyz (Sep 3, 2007)

5399sheba said:


> We enjoy walking and easy hiking, my husband is interested in white water rafting and of course  we love to shop and eat in great restaurants.



If you like great restaurants you will have a good time, walk and shop by day and find a great restaurant for the evening. You could probably do a different ethnic food each night if you desired, there is much to choose from. (Italian, Japanese/Sushi, Chinese, Steakhouse, etc..). Restaurants go from high end to Subway and all within easy walking distance.

There is a nice easy walk around Lost Lake just outside the village. If you have a car you can also check out the following easy hikes.

Nairn Falls which is 1/2 hour (or less I don't time these things) north of Whistler. 
http://www.env.gov.bc.ca/bcparks/explore/parkpgs/nairn.html

Cheakamus Lake which is south of Whistler. This is an easy hike with some elevation gain. 1-2 hours in depending on pace and how far up lake you walk. This is a glacier lake, follow the lake a way and you will see the Cheakamus glacier. On the way up take the side trail (to singing pass) a few hundred yards to see Cheakamus Canyon. You may want to pack a lunch and eat and relax at the lake. Mid week in Sept you may have it all too yourself.
http://www.env.gov.bc.ca/bcparks/explore/parkpgs/garibald/cheaka.html

You can also ride the gondola and hike at the top of Whistler. If you drive up to Whistler you can also stop at Brandywine Falls (15 min hike).

As for whitewater, don't do that so can't comment on Whistler region. 

Hope you have a great time!
Randy


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 4, 2007)

5399sheba said:


> We will be in Whistler at Whiski Jack at Snowbird from 9/09 to 9/16 and had wanted to do the zip line thing. Just read about accidents with Skyline at Cougar Mountain, report did say that Ziptrek Ecotours at Whistler-Blackcomb was still operating.  Has anyone taken this zip line trip?
> Will also travel to Vancouver as we will have a car, anything special we should see there?
> We will be going by Clipper to Victoria from Seattle at the end of the trip and  plan to see the gardens, and will do High Tea at the Empress.
> Since I tend to get motion sickness has anyone taken ginger capsules to prevent this?  Anything else always makes me so groggy can't function for the rest of the day so thought I might give it a try.
> Any other ideas to make this trip successful would be appreciated. Thanks



We took the Victoria Clipper from Victoria to Seattle a couple of weeks ago. It was a very smooth ride all the way.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Sep 11, 2007)

*Tell me more*

about accidents at Cougar Mt, please!  We chose them last April because we felt their setup was safer than Ecotrek.  We had a great time, but I would like to learn what mishap occurred with them.

Thanks,


----------



## burnabybill (Oct 24, 2007)

*Dog-Sledding in Whistler*

If you do go to Whistler in the peak of the winter, consider going Dog Sledding.  It was a hoot for me! :whoopie:   They bus you up to the dog area, tell you about the 200 dogs and their breeding, about competitive dog sledding,  they let you and another person alternate between being inside the sled all covered or if you want to you can hop on the back and mush the team on with the handler.  You also get to hook up and un-hook the dogs and feed them at the end.  You even get some hot cocoa for yourself and cookies!    It is about 3-4 hours in total.  HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!

Bill


----------

